# Mails landen in /var/mail



## hubach (4. Dez. 2008)

Hallo
Habe Postfix unter Ubuntu 8.04LTS am laufen. Konfiguration gemäss Anleitung von Till.
Das hat alles einmal gut funktioniert, aber jetzt habe ich wohl zuviel an meinem System herumgefingert .
Seit heute landen die eingenenden Mails immer in /var/mail/Benutzername.

In der mail.info habe ich was gefunden, weiss aber nicht wie ich damit umgehen soll.



> Dec  4 17:48:55 ubu postfix/smtpd[4607]: connect from mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]
> Dec  4 17:48:55 ubu postfix/smtpd[4607]: C36942FB13: client=mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]
> Dec  4 17:48:55 ubu postfix/cleanup[4612]: C36942FB13: message-id=<20081204174853.3fc29b41@xubu>
> Dec  4 17:48:55 ubu postfix/qmgr[4330]: C36942FB13: from=<Absender@gmx.ch>, size=845, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> ...


Könnte da ein Fehler liegen? 
Und wie kann ich den beheben?

Danke und Gruss
Hans


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2008)

Aktiviere bitte wieder die "Maildir" Checkbox in ISPConfig unter administration > server > einstellungen.


----------



## hubach (4. Dez. 2008)

Hallo Till
Arbeite ohne ISPConfig. 
Musste ihn wieder vom System entfernen, tat sich schwer damit.
Kann ich diesen Eintrag von Hand irgendwo einpflegen?
Gruss Hans

Anmerkung am Rande:
Die Installation des ISPConfig dauerte >4 Stunden, bin fast verzweifelt, bis das endlich durch war.


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2008)

Also normalerweise dauert die ISPConfig Installation ca. 10 Minuten, aber vielleicht ist Dein System einfach überlastet. Die Einträge können nach dem Entfernen von ISPConfig nicht mehr ohne weiteres geändert werden, da das Mailrouting durch ISPConfig eigene Procmail Scripte geschieht. Du kannst höchstens eigene neue Scripte schreiben und diese dann manuell in alle Home Verzeichnisse aller Mailuser kopieren.


----------



## hubach (4. Dez. 2008)

Ach du schande. 
Das kann ich nicht, dazu fehlt mir schlicht und einfach das nötige Wissen.
Da muss ich wohl wieder ganz von vorne beginnen ... und jetzt lief das alles endlich endlich wie gewünscht.
Danke und Gruss


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2008)

Auf einem laufenden System einfach das Controlpanel zu löschen war auch keine wirklich tolle Idee.


----------



## hubach (4. Dez. 2008)

Das scheint mir auch so.

Auf den Schreck gibt's jetzt erst mal ein Bier  

Prost ins Nachbarland.


----------

